
The Return of the Pay Wall: Newspapers declar free content the enemy - aj
http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/impressions/2009/07/06/return-pay-wall?page=0,1
======
jacquesm
Go ahead and do it then, we'll see how long that lasts. Newspapers are not
competing with other newspapers with paywalls, they're competing with _all_
the other internet content.

Newspapers are going to be one of those institutions that we'll miss when
they're gone, but gone they will be.

The smartest ones may be able to find a way to adapt, a paywall on non-unique
content isn't going to do much good I expect, it will only hasten the
downfall.

